

Mozilla CEO: Apple's Safari-to-Windows Distribution Scheme is Wrong - twampss
http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=206905256

======
manvsmachine
I remember hearing Tom Merritt complaining about this on BOL a couple days
ago... Apple's been using its updater to sneak in installs for a while; by
default, updating a standalone install of Quicktime will automatically install
iTunes on your system. While I'm sure that they're not the first to engage in
this practice, it is definitely shady, especially for a piece of software like
a browser. In the Quicktime / iTunes scenario, you can at least treat it as a
program that simply does more than you need it to do, in the same way that
nobody ever really used Realplayer as their default media player. But there is
absolutely no functionality to be gained here; Safari is not going to allow
them to do anything that they previously weren't able to do.

